# Distant wife



## FOOLED (Jan 11, 2010)

A few years ago I caught my wife cheating on me. She says it wasn't more than meeting people for conversation although here emails told a very different story. (Kissing and "more intimate times to come")
After we worked through the issues it seemed like we were renewed in our marriage (sex was great and often) We were connected again, it was really good !!
A year passed, the sex dropped off and I believe she regrets getting caught or not finding somebody new.
Two years later - Sex is monthly and like it is a job. She is distant and unhappy. I am very unhappy and am considering a divorce. 
Any words of wisdom out there that may have travelled this road already ?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I've definitely been down this road too. When my estranged husband began the "distant stage" back in 2006, I had no idea what to do. I tried to ignore the problem--which was the wrong thing to do. Things got much worse. 

I really recommend you (and your wife) read "The Five Love Languages" by Gary Chapman. The book really gets to the heart of the drifting apart issue. I wish I could have read the book 20 years ago!


----------

